# Massey 135 Multipower and Throttle Linkage



## Adam Gillett (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi All. Newbie here. I'm currently in the process of rebuilding a 1965 Massey 135 Multi power. It is all going pretty well, but having re-united the front half of the tractor with the rear I am having some problems with the linkages for the Multi power and for the throttle. I usually take lots of pictures of things like this but must have had an off day when I took it to bits! I also can't find any helpful pictures in the parts operators or service manuals! If anyone has any pictures or could take some that would be really really helpful. Thanks.

Adam


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello Adam, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help. I unfortunately cannot.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Adam Gillett (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi all, All sorted now so if anyone needs any going forward I will be able to source them!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

We like a happy ending!


----------

